# excision of venous aneurysm



## jgray2006 (Oct 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what cpt they would use for an excision of a venous aneurysm in upper extremity. Dr just wrote that he ligated proximal and distal parts and then excised central part. i was leaning towards cpt 37799. I am not fond of using unlisted codes but I feel like this is my only option. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,
Jenn


----------



## apogoreski (Oct 22, 2013)

*Curious minds...*

I know this is from last year but what did you decide/code for this one? I am having a similiar issue with a case!


----------

